# Case 910 Pulling



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

It's been a long time since I've posted anypictures so I hope they will attach. Pictures taken at a local pull at Newell S D June 17th.
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/1959%20Case%20910B/IMG_0045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/1959%20Case%20910B/IMG_0046.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/1959%20Case%20910B/IMG_0047.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/1959%20Case%20910B/IMG_0048.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Your pictures attached just fine!! they were nice to see and IMO that is the kinda stuff that makes a Tractor site worth while !! Personally I couldn't give a crap which Big Box store that you purchased your rebadged MTD lawn mower at!! Let alone why it is a POS!!! I allready knew that!!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great pics Caseman!!

I always enjoy going to a tractor pull. Always fun to see some of the older iron out showing the young pups up. Is that a propane model in the pics? I always wondered if they would be more powerful than the gas models.

Andy


----------

